# Breeding Carnations help please ^^



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am looking to start breeding carnations along with my other hybrids.

From websites I am getting alot of mixed answers as to how to breed each of these, so I am looking for anyone who has experience in breeding these flowers to give me a little help here 

This is the information I can find regarding these, I would appreciate it if anyone can point out which is true/false (And which is the best combination if you know ^^ ) :

*Breeding Pink Carnation:*
Red/White
Pink/Red
Pink/White

*Breeding White Carnation*
Pink/Pink
Pink/White
White/White
(Another source says Red/White)

*Breeding Red Carnation*
Red/Red??

Thanks in advance


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

I recently bred some myself.

Those charts seem correct. I used the chart from bidoof crossing's tumblr.
What helps big time, is fertilizer. If yo uhave that, you WILL grow another carnation the next day, and it WILL be a hybrid.
Just leave space for it to grow.

F= flower
x = fertilizer

FF
FX

Leave space around it


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> I recently bred some myself.
> 
> Those charts seem correct. I used the chart from bidoof crossing's tumblr.
> What helps big time, is fertilizer. If yo uhave that, you WILL grow another carnation the next day, and it WILL be a hybrid.
> ...



Thanks for your input 

I don't have the upgraded garden store yet for fertilizer but I seem to be doing okay only going for certain hybrids a day, watering ONLY those, gets me around 4-5 per day ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh just had a look at that page you mentioned,
looks like my best bet for each is:

Red = Red/Red
Pink = Red/White
White = White/White

3 extra flower patches only I will need, great! ^^ (Running out of space D: )

Thanks! ^^


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

Once you try a fertilizer, you'll never wanna go back to the old fashioned planting ways.
It's not so easy getting ahold of some, there's only one per day. I get them from friend's towns.
But recently my friend came an dropped a load of fertilizers. I'm like thanks o_0

I'm a carnation breeder, I plan to full my town with just carnations. An a few hybrids. No regular flowers. SIcne hybrids breed more hybrids anyways


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 28, 2013)

I had a pink white and a few reds, some idiot stole my pink, white, and left me with one red.

Ugh.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> I had a pink white and a few reds, some idiot stole my pink, white, and left me with one red.
> 
> Ugh.



Still need a white an pink carnation?


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> Once you try a fertilizer, you'll never wanna go back to the old fashioned planting ways.
> It's not so easy getting ahold of some, there's only one per day. I get them from friend's towns.
> But recently my friend came an dropped a load of fertilizers. I'm like thanks o_0
> 
> I'm a carnation breeder, I plan to full my town with just carnations. An a few hybrids. No regular flowers. SIcne hybrids breed more hybrids anyways



Yeah I am planning on opening a little hybrid shop 
I have patches set out around town for breeding each specific hybrid 
I have some basic flowers around for breeding colours like pink and orange, but for the others I am using hybrids to breed (Well I only have a few of each atm, sitting next to the basics that breed the same colour). As I get more of the hybrid, I am replacing the basics, since the hybrids will work better.

Hope all my rambling made sense xD

But I will definitely try out the fertilizer as soon as I can obtain some ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need 2 red's and 2 white carnations to start me off apparently 
Are you selling them?


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you get carnations anyways. I got red ones on father's day and my friend gave me a white one, that's how I bred pink ones.
Is there any other way to get them?


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

two pinks make white, or pink. Red and white make pink.
So all you'd need is two pinks, and one white to go along with your one red.
I wouldn't mind sharing some

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nooblord said:


> How do you get carnations anyways. I got red ones on father's day and my friend gave me a white one, that's how I bred pink ones.
> Is there any other way to get them?



You get red carnations on father's day, and pink on mother's day. Basically we have them cuz someone else time traveled.
The white carnations are the hybrid. They grow from pink x pink
Carnations are rare, you need a friend to let you borrow theirs in order to get more carnations. You only get one on each day (Father's an Mother's day)


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> two pinks make white, or pink. Red and white make pink.
> So all you'd need is two pinks, and one white to go along with your one red.
> I wouldn't mind sharing some



I wouldn't mind buying a few from you if you are selling?

Looks like i'll need 2 white & 2 Red to start me off? (I currently have none)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have plenty of bells, I know the White ones are a little on the expensive side


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll sell two pinks and a white for 30k. I'm lacking in whites, but have a ton of pinks. Pinks make white.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> I'll sell two pinks and a white for 30k. I'm lacking in whites, but have a ton of pinks. Pinks make white.



Are you sure? I can pay quite a bit more than that for them, especially the white, I am sure they are usually quite expensive to buy on the forums.


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't like to charge others, I usually do things free. I'm not in need of money really.
I believe white an white makes all carnation colors. I never tried breeding the two.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 28, 2013)

Could I also buy some? I have been posting on the retail forum for weeks, but no one has responded.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

Red x White = Pink
Red x Pink = White/Pink
Red x Red = Red
Pink x White = White/Pink
Pink x Pink = Red/White/Pink
White x White = White

So I should be able to get the Reds also from just the white and pink 

And if you are totally sure about that price then I would love to buy them from you


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

Another buyer, hmm. I can't sell right now, but I can later. I'm gonna go out in a bit. I'll definitely get back to you guys later.
Only thing I'd really want is wifi rating


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> Another buyer, hmm. I can't sell right now, but I can later. I'm gonna go out in a bit. I'll definitely get back to you guys later.
> Only thing I'd really want is wifi rating



That's no bother to me, I am still moving my flowers around anyway so that will give me time to find exactly where the carnations are going 

And I always give wi-fi rating anyway, I trade quite alot and always appreciate it myself ^^


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would be happy to give you a good wifi rating! It is good to know that there are others who actually care about the rating system. So many people disregard it completely.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 28, 2013)

You could always join my group to learn more on hybrids if you'd like!  There is a main page that has all of the tips on it.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> You could always join my group to learn more on hybrids if you'd like!  There is a main page that has all of the tips on it.



I'm okay, not into groups, would rather just speak on the forums.
Plus I already know what I need to about hybrids, was just checking on carnations.

Best of luck finding members though ^^


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll join, but I'm with Shonnie, I'm not really into groups. Just gonna help make the community bigger by +1 member xD

Seems as I've created an attraction, talking about carnations here. I really didn't mean to xD
I gotta think this through. By the time I'm finished, my generosity will have me with no carnations lol
I'll be further away from a town full of these.

I have like 6-7 red carnations, 5 pinks, and two whites by my house


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> I'll join, but I'm with Shonnie, I'm not really into groups. Just gonna help make the community bigger by +1 member xD
> 
> Seems as I've created an attraction, talking about carnations here. I really didn't mean to xD
> I gotta think this through. By the time I'm finished, my generosity will have me with no carnations lol
> ...



Hey dont worry about it, if you don't have enough of them then don't go selling them off


----------



## MattKimura (Jul 28, 2013)

Shonnie666 said:


> Hey dont worry about it, if you don't have enough of them then don't go selling them off



xD But I feel like I have a task that I have to complete. I might start a carnation giveaway sometime lol
I'll breed carnations, to give out to the world!
Ending all carnation selling threads, mine will be monopolized. Or maybe I'm just thinking crazy xD
I can pretty much duplicate them with someone, an say that I bred them lol. But that'll be my secret, pretend you didn't read that, for whoever read that lol
So far I have three customers. I think I have enough for all three


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

MattKimura said:


> xD But I feel like I have a task that I have to complete. I might start a carnation giveaway sometime lol
> I'll breed carnations, to give out to the world!
> Ending all carnation selling threads, mine will be monopolized. Or maybe I'm just thinking crazy xD
> I can pretty much duplicate them with someone, an say that I bred them lol. But that'll be my secret, pretend you didn't read that, for whoever read that lol
> So far I have three customers. I think I have enough for all three



I'm pretty sure noone would care of your carnations were obtained otherwise, unless the next day they killed your town or something xD (Which is obviously not gonna happen)
If you are sure you have enough I would love to buy them from you 
Like I said before, I am willing to pay a little more if that helps?
And apologies about everyone else coming in and bombarding you with requests because they saw your carnations going cheap.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know if you have a definite answer anywhere so far. But I can tell you 

PinkxPink = red, white or pink. 
redxred = red only
redxpink = red or white.
whitexpink = white

That is all I've seen so far. But do note it appears redxpink will not produce more pinks! ~ unless I am incredibly unlucky.

I have been handing out 2 pinks to people on my BF list as I've gotten spares. ~ kept a small garden of them for my house though. And I have gotten nearly a dozen spare reds.

EDIT: it should be noted that I'm not breeding anymore though and spares are going to BF's or to start a new little garden.


----------



## Shonnie666 (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, as it turns out, this site seems to be the best for details on hybrids: http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/51137777970/animal-crossing-new-leaf-hybrids

Here is what the site says:

Red x White = Pink
Red x Pink = White/Pink
Red x Red = Red
Pink x White = White/Pink
Pink x Pink = Red/White/Pink
White x White = White 

It helps me alot, hope it helps you also 

**BOARD CLOSED**
Thanks guys ^^


----------



## pika62221 (Jun 22, 2014)

I got 2 white carnations after putting about a dozen pink with a handful of red intermixed, so I don't know if the pink/pink combo or a pink/pink/red combo did it. I crisscrossed the pattern to leave PLENTY of spaces in between with a LOT of pink touching, and a couple reds touching the outer pinks. Something did it, which is probably the pink/pink combos, as when I had that many pink, white appeared.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2014)

Red and white w/ Fertilizer worked best for me (got a Pink on my first try)
or Any combination of carnation with fertilizer will probably work ^_^


----------

